# Bruce Springsteen scraps Halloween display



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't know he did a big Halloween display.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081029/ap_en_ce/people_springsteen_halloween;_ylt=AnfvlKhoSJeCL.GghJAUSI5xFb8C


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

It's too bad they had to cancel, you would think the local law enforcement could have found a way to make it safe. I still love him anyway, Halloween display or not.:jol:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah, really...you'd think "The Boss" could have found a way to pull some strings and get cops or something around. I mean...he probably has more money than all the haunters on this forum combined, and that's always a good way to get things done...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

He probably didn't want a huge media circus around his neighborhood bugging everyone. Hope he finds a way to continue decorating in the future though!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

He should rent a park or something and start a charity event that would have the possiblity to do a lot of good.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is really to bad, I am not sure which I'd perfer. The riches and fame that afforded him to have the ellaborate set up or the fact that noone knows me so that I can set up my home made things....hmmm


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone have photos of his setup? All I can find is news of his cancelling his display.

I'm curious if it was really all that great, or if it was simply the fact that he was famous that drew the crowds...


----------

